# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  im going to make a book out of someones forum posts i like

## enfield

for my art project.

EDIT: BECAUSE MY INTENTIONS HAVE CAUSED SOME CONCERNS, AND BECAUSE I AM IN DOUBT OF MY OWN BOOKMAKING ABILITIES, I WILL NO LONGER BE MAKING A BOOK. I WILL BE MAKING A WIKIQUOTES PAGE.

----------


## enfield

i used to like to make books but i just never knew what to put in them. so then once i made it i'd be anxious what to fill it with. i made books in art before and also for my science elective in middle school for a few years. we had a really nice teacher. he had us all make sketch books and bind them ourselves, with like pieces of string. one kid used rubber bands i think. i used string. i liked to make it but i thought my sketches never justified being a book. but you know what does? forum posts from this one person i know. if no one else is going to make a book out of them then i am! i've already collected the ones i like most so all that's left is to put them in book form now.

----------


## Keddy

Is it weird that I'm a little frightened by this? LOL
Whose posts are they?
No offense meant by any of this at all, I'm just a little worried because a lot of people on here (including me) like to stay somewhat private.
 :Paranoid:

----------


## enfield

calm your horses. did you think it was really for my "art" project? it's not. i have something to tell you. there is no art project -gasps- i made it up. so no ones going to see it but me alright. and its not even made yet. the book will be for my eyes only, no ones concerns of privacy aught to be raised. but if you want to be scared you can be, there's nothing wrong with a healthy amount of fear and paranoia, but there's really no reason to have any over this.

----------


## Chloe

I think it's cool, maybe to avoid people being anxious you could message them and even show them the finished project of what you did to that post. Sounds like an ace way to keep busy. Whenever I catch the drawing bug again it's just all over loose sheets of paper that end up being binned without realising or because they're in the way haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chantellabella

Hi Enfield, I pm'd you about a few concerns with using the wording "somebody's." 

I think on a forum where people's anxiety levels are already high, hinting that you're taking someone's words without their permission can be anxiety provoking. 

I guess having been stalked by someone who did that very thing..............stole my online words.................gives me an insight on how unsettling and boundary overstepping that can be. It wasn't flattering. It was creepy and I felt very violated. 

Just being honest, my friend.

----------


## enfield

truth be told maybe i was getting overambitious with the book idea. that might be a bit beyond my artistic abilities. i may just make him a wikiquotes page instead. it's not ideal because the other editors won't approve. they'll have it taken down. i might try to fight them for awhile but there's no way i'll win that fight. but at least i can get a high resolution picture of it while its up and save that picture. that's almost the same. right? right? i think that's what im going to have to settle for.

btw, this thread should be in the art section, not wherever the hell i've posted it to, so if someone wants to move it i wouldn't mind if you did (thanks).

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

I think the issue is probably consent, enfield. Perhaps if you asked the user(s) whose posts you want to collect and they said yes, it would be a very nice creative idea! There have been a lot of forum posts on various sites that I have wanted to archive too.

----------


## Chantellabella

> truth be told maybe i was getting overambitious with the book idea. that might be a bit beyond my artistic abilities. i may just make him a wikiquotes page instead. it's not ideal because the other editors won't approve. they'll have it taken down. i might try to fight them for awhile but there's no way i'll win that fight. but at least i can get a high resolution picture of it while its up and save that picture. that's almost the same. right? right? i think that's what im going to have to settle for.
> 
> btw, this thread should be in the art section, not wherever the hell i've posted it to, so if someone wants to move it i wouldn't mind if you did (thanks).



You didn't hear a word I said, did you? 

Listen to inane. It's an issue of consent. It's also an issue of posting that you're doing it here. If you admire this person, then go ahead and make your shrine, but don't publicize that you're doing it with an encryptic message about it being "someone" online. If you're that enamored by that person, then tell that person and ask that person for permission to do this private thing. If you post whatever you're doing online for all to see, then you're overstepping many more boundaries. 

Art is great. Admiring a person is great. Alarming people that you "might" overstep their privacy isn't great. Going ahead and downright stealing a person's words without their permission is not great at all.

----------


## Otherside

Okay. I'm locking this. If anyone wants to reopen this, then cool. If anyone has a problem, go the usual way and contact either Venty or Jerry. Also, just want to point one thing out...





> *Using our website does not give you ownership of any intellectual property rights in our website or the content you access. You may not use content from our website unless you obtain permission from its owner or are otherwise permitted by law.* These terms do not grant you the right to use any branding or logos used on our website. Don’t remove, obscure, or alter any legal notices displayed on or along with our website.







> Some of the features on our website allows you to submit content. Y*ou retain ownership of any intellectual property rights that you hold in that content.* In short, what belongs to you stays yours.



You AGREED to the TOC's when you signed up here, and with your continued use of the site. Don't break them. Get permission from the content poster before you make this book/wikiquotes page. We will ban you if you break them.

***THREAD LOCKED***

----------


## Member11

In addition to what Otherside said, I just like to add that I've already had a number of requests previously for permission to use content on the site and all of them got the same answer as has Otherside said. It doesn't matter if the content is collected anonymously or not either, you must seek permission from the member(s) before you can copy their words, and this shouldn't be done publicly either, this should be done privately via PM. I know you had the best intentions in mind when putting this idea forward, however, people need to have their privacy protected.

----------

